# Sugarloaf, 12/13 - Trip from Portland, Maine



## PortSports Social Club (Dec 8, 2009)

PortSports Ski and Ride Club Day Trip to Sugarloaf

Join us December 13th for an early season day at Sugarloaf.

Details:
Leave Portland from Wilderness House at 5:45AM
We will be taking a charter bus for this trip.
Return when the Mountain closes at 4:00PM

Cost:
VIP Member Cost: $69
Click here to become a VIP Member and Save!
Regular Member Cost: $89
Bus Only Cost: $38

Trip Includes:
- Round trip Transportation in a chartered bus
- A light breakfast
- Lift Ticket

Not Included:
Rentals or Lessons- These can be added on by contacting PortSports at portsports@portsportsmaine.com. The rates on these may be at group rate prices so discounts may be available.

Occasionally we can offer lessons to learn to Snowboard for free. Contact us if you would like to learn to snowboard.

Click Here to buy your tickets:
http://www.portsportsmaine.com/events/ski-ride-club-sugarloaf-day


----------

